# Phatnoise problems



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

My recently installed Phatnoise box has been having strange problems since I put it in. Completely randomly, sometimes when I start the car the deck will beep and display CD-X "Magazine Not Found" and immediately switch to the Tuner. I thought this was due to heat problems (i am in Phoenix AZ) but not I dont think its directly related anymore. Does anymore else experience this problem? I'm pretty positive I installed the unit correctly, (is there any incorrect way to install it? you just plug in a harness) so what could it possibly be?
Any help greatly appreciated everybody










_Modified by opianstate01 at 7:07 AM 9-20-2007_


----------



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Phatnoise problems (opianstate01)*

bump, somebody help a brotha out, i paid a pretty penny for this thing...


----------



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Phatnoise problems (opianstate01)*

bump


----------



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Phatnoise problems (opianstate01)*

i think that it might be due to a heat problem...usually occurs after sitting in the sun for a couple hours. Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Davidb67 (Nov 2, 2005)

It's not heat related.
I'm in the UK and it happens to mine installed in an Audi A3 regularly.
I have to "reset" it by unplugging the connector cable at the Phatbox unit and plugging back in, which is a PITA as the unit is mounted in the boot (trunk)....


----------



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (Davidb67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Davidb67* »_It's not heat related.
I'm in the UK and it happens to mine installed in an Audi A3 regularly.
I have to "reset" it by unplugging the connector cable at the Phatbox unit and plugging back in, which is a PITA as the unit is mounted in the boot (trunk)....

great....a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the manufacturer on this one...


----------



## pcbootleger (Jul 16, 2006)

do a search on vwnavi.com for this issue. I couldnt find the link but there is a fix to this issue. you need to solder three wires (ridiculously simple to do: I have never soldered before and had success) to fix this issue. If you cant find the link after a few days, IM me and I will open my phatbox for you and take a picture of the wires that need to be soldered. The issue is basically that the phatbox is not getting enough power and is shutting itself down to be safe.


----------



## thirty-two (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (pcbootleger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pcbootleger* »_do a search on vwnavi.com for this issue. I couldnt find the link but there is a fix to this issue. you need to solder three wires (ridiculously simple to do: I have never soldered before and had success) to fix this issue. If you cant find the link after a few days, IM me and I will open my phatbox for you and take a picture of the wires that need to be soldered. The issue is basically that the phatbox is not getting enough power and is shutting itself down to be safe. 

I will do just that! Thanks for the help, I love my phatbox but its getting more annoying than its worth...


----------

